# Attack Of The Smoking Monkey!



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm still feeling the effects of this beat down hours after the initial hit. Really blown away by the generosity and the kind words spoken from our back and forth PM's after this knockout landed!








@curmudgeonista blew up the neighborhood with this spectacular assortment of fine CC's and a Warped Corto which has been on my short list for sometime now! Just another example of the always impressive Puff Brotherhood of which I'm proud to call myself a member!

Really appreciated Jack!

Thanks Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Very sweet hit!!!!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Multiple hits today. Jack is very helpful and quick to respond. The username is just a cover.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Awesome cigars there and, from a generous brother indeed. With those you could easily be lured to the dark side.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice hit !!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You're on a roll Jack..

I really can't say enough about those Cortos... Freakin great

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Geez. Nobody is safe around here. Another great pass.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang, nothing left of that mailbox but shrapnel!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Some great smokes there - another great hit Jack !


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I put Jack in my Trust...it was the only fair thing to do. He's undefeated in beating the living $hit out of fellow brothers...including myself. I had to take my address off here and he still manages to abuse me.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

And I was told this is a safe neighborhood.................


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That Jack is a class act enjoy Spicoli errr i mean KidVegas!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Great hit Jack!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

BOMBS AWAY...... Great Hit!!!!!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Jack has gone far beyond the 'smoking monkey' stage. Thank you brother for your awesome generosity !


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Say it ain't sooooo! Nicccccce!


----------

